# knowledgefest 2014 (Texas)



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I wish I could make this! 

Home

MasterTech 3D at Knowledge Fest 2014 - Mobile Solutions - USA

Let this thread be the announcement here... 

Hopefully people will make an effort to attend.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I will know by Friday if I am going to go or not... Bump-


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

BS you arent going! get your @ss to work.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I've worked out the details with my boy Timothy at Elite Auto Salon, we are discussing going down there together and sharing expenses, a room, and a good time... if you no what I mean.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

TheDavel said:


> I've worked out the details with my boy Timothy at Elite Auto Salon, we are discussing going down there together and sharing expenses, a room, and a good time... if you no what I mean.



Im sure you can find a cheap room with a single twin sized bed easy.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

When in Rome (or Texas)

Steers & queers mentality?


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

TheDavel said:


> When in Rome (or Texas)
> 
> Steers & queers mentality?


----------

